# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  معرض وتصاميم رائعة للسيارات التي تعمل بالكهرباء في الصين

## Bashar qasaimeh

أقيم في العاصمة الصينية بكين معرض للسيارات التي تعمل على الكهرباء وبتصاميم رائعة وغاية في الجمال بالإضافة إلى كونها صديقة للبيئة.
ولاقى المعرض إستحساناً وإقبالاً كبيرين حيث زاره مئات آلاف من الزار المحليين ومن المتوقع أن تبدأ الشركات المختلفة تسويق مثل هذه السيارات بعد عدة سنوات.

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نورتي يا مها  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

تكنولوجيا رهيبة  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

هلا عبدالله  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المالك الحزين

مشكور بشار

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نورت يا مشاغب  :SnipeR (62):

----------

